# NHOS...more photos



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Most of these were from the Piping Rock Exhibit


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2015)

Paphmania!! Not very many multis?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Very few multi's overall and none in the Piping Rock exhibit.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fibre (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! Lots of nice Paphs there. 
Unfortunately i can't read the tags of the following Paphs :-(
Would you please help me with the names?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)

fibre said:


> Thanks for sharing! Lots of nice Paphs there.
> Unfortunately i can't read the tags of the following Paphs :-(
> Would you please help me with the names?



From left to right:
Paph. (Spotter x Mach One) x Sonia Pernar
Paph. Amazing World x (Small Wonder x Hoopla) 'Hayley Suzanne' HCC/AOS
Paph. Beatrice Ernst 'San Diego' AM/AOS

That is a great threesome from Piping Rock.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow!!!! many great complex hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2015)

Great paphs!


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2015)

The species Paphs. are wonderful and that suk. looks
huge.


----------



## fibre (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the names!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2015)

fibre said:


> Thanks for the names!



Your welcome!


----------

